# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Pb affichage reponse PDF

## Mengu georges

Bonjour
J'ai c un fichier pdf enregistr sous /tmp/planning.pdf



```

```

le fichier est bien stck dans le rep tmp
pour la rponse j'ai cris:



```

```

mais le pb c'est que l'erreur 404 m'est retourne:La ressource demande (/tmp/planning.pdf) n'est pas disponible.


O est le pb?
Merci

----------


## Duc Lebowski

Tu ne peux pas spcifier une arborescence en dehors de la partie Web.

Alors tu as deux possibilits :

1) copier le PDF dans la partie Web.

2) injecter le contenu du fichier dans le HttpServletResponse :

- lire le fichier PDF en Java (par exemple dans un byte[] s'il n'est pas trop volumineux),
- spcifier le type de rponse (a doit ressemble  a) :


```

```

- crire le contenu du fichier (byte[]) dans l'HttpServletResponse

----------


## Mengu georges

Donc suivant vos directives j'ai cris ceci mais les pages sont vides:


```

```

je pense que a vient de la variable string qui ne convient pas.
Vous en pensez quoi?
merci

----------


## mattheox

as-tu des exceptions qui sont dclenches?

----------


## Mengu georges

Non pas d'exceptions
Le PDF fait 24K et comporte 3 pages

----------


## mattheox

en fait, il faut lire le pdf en binaire et non en flux String.
un truc comme a devrait fonctionner :


```

```

----------


## Mengu georges

Ok test nickel merci

Par contre si je veux afficher le PDF dans une poup avec un open.window je fait comment?
Je n'ai pas compris le mcanisme puisque le doc point sera une adresse a moins que ?

----------


## Mengu georges

J'ai trouv sur le site sun la solution permettant d'ouvrir directement le pdf:

http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jsp...sageID=2665558

----------


## murbain

Bonjour, je tente moi aussi d'ouvrir un fichier pdf dans une fenetre IE. Est-il possible d'ouvrir ce "fichier" sans spcifier un filename ? Car moi je reois le contenu d'un pdf en byte array  d'une autre application.

----------

